# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مبروك للسودان المكز الثالث

## midris3

*استحق المنتخب السوداني المركز الثالث في بطولة افريقا للمحلين بعد فوزة على منتخب الجزائر بهدف
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مليون مبروك وطني الغالي ...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مبرووووووووووك لسودانا العزيز
                        	*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*مبرووك للسودان لكننا كنا نريد الكاس
*

----------

